# TN-C- Netz



## ralfm (1 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei einer Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank wie oben angedeutet, also 3xL,PEN,
wird im Schaltschrank der PEN aufgeteilt in PE und N. Der PEN ist grün/gelb, der N hellblau. Welche Farbe muß die Brücke von PEN nach N haben?
Und: Wo steht das geschrieben?

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## smoe (1 April 2004)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Farbe muß die Brücke von PEN nach N haben?


grün/gelb


> Und: Wo steht das geschrieben?


EN??


----------



## ralfm (1 April 2004)

Hallo smoe,

danke für die Antwort.
Ich hätte meine Frage vielleicht etwas besser formulieren sollen, nicht dass Du Dir jetzt veralbert vorkommst.
Auch ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Brücke gn/ge sein muss. Bei der Inbetriebnahme unserer Anlage hat ein TÜV-Mensch dieses in seinem Bericht bemängelt. Die Brücke soll hellblau sein. Das sehe ich aber nicht ein!
Darum suche ich die betreffende Stelle in EN. Obwohl...wenn es da verschiedene Ansichten gibt, wird EN sich mit Sicherheit seeeehr allgemein halten

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## SPSKILLER (29 Januar 2011)

*Hochhol...*

Hi,
bin grad in Frankreich und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. 

In welcher Farbe muß die Brücke ausgeführt werden?
Quellenangabe wäre super. 

Wenn wir die NS Anlage selber liefern, dann ist die Brücke immer nur ein Stück Kupferschiene. 

Hier Vorort habe ich mal heimlich die Einspeisung eines anderen Gewerkes angeschaut. 
Da ist die Brücke in schwarz ausgeführt!?

Denen wurde Spannung draufgeschaltet. Bei mir (gn/ge) wird das verweigert...

Gibt es eine verbindliche Vorschrift?

Micha


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2011)

> EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1) Kapitel 14.2 Identifizieren von Leitern:
> [Grün-Gelb und Hellblau werden identisch zu DIN VDE 0100-510 (HD 384.5.51 S2) Abschnitt 514.3.1 behandelt]
> 
> Grün-Gelb muß zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters und darf für keinen anderen Zweck verwendet
> ...


Da die Brücke von PEN zu N nicht als Schutzleiter dient ist Hellblau zu verwenden. 

Es gibt von einigen Fachleuten den folgenden Tip:
Den PEN (gn/ge) mit einer hellblauen Ringmarkierung an den Anschlusspunkten markieren um Verwechslungen auszuschliessen.



> Hier Vorort habe ich mal heimlich die Einspeisung eines anderen Gewerkes angeschaut.
> Da ist die Brücke in schwarz ausgeführt!?


Ist die Anlage evtl. älteren Baujahres und aus England? Dort war früher der Neutralleiter Schwarz.


----------



## SPSKILLER (29 Januar 2011)

Nee. Alles ist nagelneu.
Die Schaltanlage ist eine Beistellung aus Dänemark. 

Die Franzosen, die die Zuleitung gelegt haben, haben die Phasen direkt am Hauptschalter aufgelegt.
Gn/ge direkt auf die Erdungsschiene.

Damit entsprechen sie ihrem Vertrag. 
Die sind schon vom Hof. 

Als ich angekommen bin war noch nicht mal die Brücke drin. 
Daraufhin habe ich mit einem Bekannten (E-Meister) gesprochen. 

Der sagte mir ich müsse den gn/ge der Zuleitung auf den N des Schalters legen. 
Und dann von dort ne Brücke auf die Schiene ziehen...

Mangels Material vorort habe ich erst mal ne Erdung von der Turbine abgebaut und temporär als PE-N Brücke verwendet, um mal mit meiner eigentlichen Arbeit anfangen zu können.

Ärgerlich ist jetzt halt, dass ich das Material für die Brücke gleich bestellt habe - natürlich in gn/ge

Und Spannung stellen sie mir immer noch nicht zur Verfügung..

Die haben gar kein Interesse, das ich hier schon arbeite. 
Das ganze Kraftwerk ist 8 Wochen hinter dem Zeitplan her...

Scheiß Politik! :sc5:


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2011)

So sind sie eben, die Franzosen: Wein und Käse bekommen sie ordentlich hin, streiken können sie hervorragend gut - nur die kooperative Zusammenarbeit mit Nicht-Franzosen da herrscht ein gewisses Defizit.


Alternativ zu dem Tip Deines Bekannten:

PEN auf Klemme/Schiene und dann Aufteilen in PE und N.


----------

